# Jonesing for my nav update....



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

Tomorrow's August..... anyone hearing specifics on the update?


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (jim.bresee)*

Called NavTeq today... still "sometime in mid to late August"...


----------



## koolio (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (RamshakleZ)*

Does anyone know exactly what the enhancements will be in the updated discs? More detailed maps for less urban areas, etc.?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (koolio)*

When I complained about the lack of coverage in VT of smaller roads, I was told these were being included. Best thing to do is to complain to NAVTEQ about specific issues in coverage on their driver's feedback website. They reply pretty quickly.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (spockcat)*

I am currently in Canada and I noticed some different things on the NAV. After I put in the Canada-NAV cd the menu options changed; I dont have POI's I have special destinations and what not. Some subtle changes .. Therefore I believe that a new update could actually change some of the menu's and features and be a liitle more than updated maps.


----------



## koolio (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_When I complained about the lack of coverage in VT of smaller roads, I was told these were being included. Best thing to do is to complain to NAVTEQ about specific issues in coverage on their driver's feedback website. They reply pretty quickly.

Ah, good to know - I go up to Stowe/Jay Peak, VT every winter and was wondering if the maps would have all of those small VT roads. I'll make sure I complete the feedback form asking for more detailed roads in VT, too. 
I hope the updated maps are significant enough to warrant purchasing new discs (I just bought my V8 Touareg on 7/30/2004...).


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (mishref)*

I've been in Canada with it... if I recall, it really lacked so much info outside of Vancouver (haven't been to eastern Canada with it).


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (koolio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koolio* »_
Ah, good to know - I go up to Stowe/Jay Peak, VT every winter and was wondering if the maps would have all of those small VT roads. I'll make sure I complete the feedback form asking for more detailed roads in VT, too. 
*I hope the updated maps are significant enough to warrant purchasing new discs (I just bought my V8 Touareg on 7/30/2004...). *


Too bad you didn't know about the update disks before your purchase.
*Anyone purchasing now should negotiate a free nav disk upgrade with thier purchase.*


----------



## koolio (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Too bad you didn't know about the update disks before your purchase.
*Anyone purchasing now should negotiate a free nav disk upgrade with thier purchase.*

Yeah, bummer I didn't know about it during my negotiations...I wonder if I could contact someone at VW to see if they'll give me an update or, at least, give me a 50% discount. Any ideas as to who I'd contact at VW? Perhaps, my regional contact person at VWofA?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (koolio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koolio* »_
Yeah, bummer I didn't know about it during my negotiations...I wonder if I could contact someone at VW to see if they'll give me an update or, at least, give me a 50% discount. Any ideas as to who I'd contact at VW? Perhaps, my regional contact person at VWofA? 

How's your relationship with your dealer? I get along great with everyone at my delership, and if I were in your situation, I'm certain they would go to bat for me - at least for a discount.
So if you have a good relationship with them, you should try your dealership first (salesperson, sales manager, general manager, etc.).


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (4x4s)*

So does anyone know if the street names are going to show up on the map screen now? Or is that still on the wish list for 2005?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 17, 2000)

Here's a stupid question....
I can't seem to figure out how to get ANY POI icons to show up on the map. The owners manual shows several snapshots of the map screen and you can see gas station icons, Restaurants, VW dealerships, etc... How come I can't get ANY to show up on my map? (I go into POI's screen, and put a check beside the ones I want to see, but they don't show up.?)


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Bishop)*

The software for the 2004 nav is terrible. Hopefully the 05 update will fix this. 80% of the complaints about the nav is due to the bad software. 
If the update is like any other software it will most likely be available (ie leaked) a full week before you can even buy it. Geez....... 
It is a toss up now. Will we see the 05's on the dealers lot first <or> the cds first???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Bishop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bishop* »_Here's a stupid question....
I can't seem to figure out how to get ANY POI icons to show up on the map. The owners manual shows several snapshots of the map screen and you can see gas station icons, Restaurants, VW dealerships, etc... How come I can't get ANY to show up on my map? (I go into POI's screen, and put a check beside the ones I want to see, but they don't show up.?)

This is because the detail level has been "turned down" on the software. If you have ever seen a Garmin, you know that there is a screen with a slider that allows you to increase or decrease the detail level that is displayed on the map. In our nav software, the designers have chosen to have a fixed detail level and what they have chosen is LOW DETAIL.


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (koolio)*

Whoever has the new update, could make a "backup copy" and help some friends


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_This is because the detail level has been "turned down" on the software. If you have ever seen a Garmin, you know that there is a screen with a slider that allows you to increase or decrease the detail level that is displayed on the map. In our nav software, the designers have chosen to have a fixed detail level and what they have chosen is LOW DETAIL. 

I have POIs on my Nav screen. I get shopping carts for shopping centers and gas pumps for gas stations, etc. Is this what you are talking about? I'm thinking maybe I missed the point somewhere.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

But for POIs that will show up more frequently, like resturants and gas stations, these do not appear on the map. What we are missing is the ability to choose how much detail shows up. This feature was probably left off because increasing detail slows down the system a bit and makes the map harder to read.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I hope I'm not compeletely missing the point and just wasting bandwidth here but I do get them on the map. Restaurants, shopping centers, gas stations and the like. I also have the ability to zoom the map in and out. I usually have it set at 0.2 miles (if that is the detail you are talking about). I'll try to take some pictures later of the map with the symbols and post them. My car is VIN 0007xx, could that have something to do with it?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_I hope I'm not compeletely missing the point and just wasting bandwidth here but I do get them on the map. Restaurants, shopping centers, gas stations and the like. I also have the ability to zoom the map in and out. I usually have it set at 0.2 miles (if that is the detail you are talking about). I'll try to take some pictures later of the map with the symbols and post them. My car is VIN 0007xx, could that have something to do with it?

I get shopping areas but not gas stations or resturants. Are you sure you get them too? Send me a photo please.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_I hope I'm not compeletely missing the point and just wasting bandwidth here 


It would be server storage space, not bandwidth. If your looking at the site you using bandwidth. If you posting your using storage space.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_It would be server storage space, not bandwidth. If your looking at the site you using bandwidth. If you posting your using storage space. 

Your point is true as far as it goes. The bandwidth waste comes from the potentially many people that will read a post. At any rate, it's just an expression (we use it often even when not discussing networks).

Spockcat, I will take some pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Some hours ago I took some pics of the Navi and I have seen your request:








I haven't choosen any option in the Navi, so it is like the very first day. I'm gonna leave now, but when I return home I could answer your possible doubts.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I get gas stations and shopping areas too... parking lots as well. At one point I got VW dealers, but those have disappeared.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (12johnny)*

Johnny, No resturants in DC? Or do you have resturant POIs turned off?


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

i also get POIs showing up.. however, you need to do 2 things for it to work.. 
1. select which ones you'd like it to show. (click the P and gas button on the right of the map.. the 4th one down). 
2. navigate and turn on the POIs in that screen. there are tons
3. the closer, more zoomed in on the map, the more POIs you'll see.
if the map is on auto zoom, then you will be zoomed based on the size of road that you are on. if you're on a freeway or interstate, then you'll be zoomed out quite a bit, so, you may only see a few gas stations that are close to or right on the interstate.
there is a roughly corresponding zoom level for primary, secondary and tertiary roads.. if you are on auto zoom and on a primary road, but the POI is on a tertiary road, then it's likely that it won't show up on the nav unless you manually zoom in.
now.. this is neither scientific, nor the true way that the nav works. but in general, this is how it works for me.
i've had zero luck getting restaurants to show up.. but, police, hospitals, gas stations, public parking, airports and other municipalities show up for me. not all gas stations seem to be on the map, mind you. but when traveling in unknown areas or cities it has been helpful to me.








aasun


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*

Johnny,
Thanks for saving me the trouble. Though I am curious about restaurants. I'll have to look for those. One possible problem is that in the suburbs a lot of restaurants are in or near shopping centers...


----------



## jmferra (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*

Johnny,
I live in the DC area. I see you are tuned to WASH-FM. They send the data stream with the artist/song title info, and I get it without a hitch. I wonder what other FM stations in the DC area broadcast the data stream?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (jmferra)*

Here's a list of stations in the US that broadcast RDS info. I have no idea how up to date this is.
RDS Station list


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*

On the drive home I paid more attention than usual to the POIs on the map. I got shopping centers, gas stations, sports facilities, and a hospital. I have more than that turned on. i didn't get any restaurants but I'm sure I've seen at least one in the past because my wife commented on it. I also have hotels and a couple other categories selected but didn't see any (I should have gotten at least one hotel). I also should have gotten a VW dealer but didn't.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregOH)*

Today I had my car in downtown Munich. Right in front of the main railway station. Even at the highest zoom, I still didn't get any resturants and I know for a fact that there ARE resturants around the Hauptbahnhof in Munich. I did get hotels, post offices, rail transportation and VW dealers. Here is a photo of the screen with everything turned off except the VW dealer. If I left everything on at this zoom, you wouldn't be able to see the roads.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock,
I'm home again and I've seen that I have the option "restaurants" selected in the Navi... 








When I took the other pic I was in an area crowded with restaurants and there were no "restaurant icons" in the screen...







Perhaps as there were everywhere they weren't showed? I haven't noticed if when our car is on a road outside the big cities they appear... but the normal thing would be to see them in the cities as well, isn't it?
TregOH,
I'm interested too in the "restaurant" thing... next time that I drive the car I'll have another look and perhaps outside the cities they appear? When I took the other picture I was parked right beside a "normal" restaurant (not one inside a big center) and there were others everywhere and they didn't appear in the screen...
















There are LOTS of Parkings, Exhibition Centers, Theaters... but no restaurants there.
jmferra,
I always listen to Wash FM (I tuned it randomly the very first day that I came to the States and I've got used to its music...) but I've notice that other radio stations that display RDS data are WMZQ (98.7) and DC101 (101). I think that the rest don't display RDS data, or didn't when I tuned them.

What I noticed about a month ago is that I didn't receive any of the RDS data that Wash FM sends... did you notice it as well? At first I thought that perhaps it was one of the "Touareg things" but in some days it begun showing the artist/song title info again...







Now it works as always.


_Modified by 12johnny at 7:47 PM 8-10-2004_


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*

What does the arrow mean in the lower right corner. I noticed this in my display and it never changes.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*

David -
I see you are getting familiar with the Nav. Are you getting ready for the big trip out to VA?


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*

Given the cumulative evidence, I'm beginning to doubt that I saw a restaurant on the map. I would have sworn that I did but I somehow doubt that I got a magic Touareg with capabilities that no others have. One thing I find interesting is the inconsistency in the system. Today I noticed that as I drove past a relatively large shopping center that is about 6 years old there was no indication on the map. A short distance down the road is a much smaller, much newer shopping center that does show up on the map. Another example: I work on the OSU campus. Today I noticed that the baseball stadium appears on the map but the basketball arena does not.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_ Another example: I work on the OSU campus. Today I noticed that the baseball stadium appears on the map but the basketball arena does not.


You guys have a basketball team????? I wouldn't say that too loud.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (jaceravone)*

Women's only.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Martin H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martin H* »_What does the arrow mean in the lower right corner. I noticed this in my display and it never changes.

I was going to ask the same... in the image posted by Spockcat the arrow is different, and it has the TMC letters... I haven't the faintest idea what our "plain" arrow can mean... no TMC? but what do we have if not TMC?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (12johnny)*

The nav CD I put in is a copy of the German Teleatlas. I got it from Thanadon in Germany. When I first put it in, it wrote new software to the flash memory. Then since I was in CT and CT is not on the German CD at all, I had to do a setup calibraiton to tell the system where I was located on the map. Since I know Munich Germany very well, I chose downtown Munich. 
I checked for POIs and didn't find resturants.
The TMC notation on the bottom right hand of the screen is for traffic messages to go around detours. In the USA, we don't use this because no radio stations broadcast this (OK there is a pilot program out west somewhere). This is why we only have a straight arrow.
You will also note that there are only a very limited number of street numbers shown and NO street names.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

We actually do have that broken arrow. However, not to go back to THAT post about how the Nav system knows there is a traffic problem ahead (it doesn't!!!), once you program what YOU think might be a traffic problem, that particular arrow shows up.
Lastly, Spock, I guess you learned about the pilot program out west recently, because way back when I posted that "how does the Nav know where there's congestion post" that wasn't an issue. Let's hope that pilot program flies this way!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Lastly, Spock, I guess you learned about the pilot program out west recently, because way back when I posted that "how does the Nav know where there's congestion post" that wasn't an issue. Let's hope that pilot program flies this way!

But are they using the same broadcasting specs that they use in Germany and the rest of Europe? Leave it to the US government to not step into this issue and let some company determine the specs so any Euro radio still doesn't work once we have a system in place. Then on top of it, the program will be monthly fee based and the radio will be an add-on for 10 years until radio manufacturers finally decide it is worth it to put the technology into OEM radios.


----------



## mmmmmm127 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*

I understand restaurants only get shown if they have paid up to the data collecting agency; thus in Canada we "show' a couple of junk food chains when the restaurant icon is activated. No fine dining, alas.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mmmmmm127)*

This isn't the case. The resturants ARE listed in the POI data if you look for a resturant. There are TONS of them. But whoever designed the system CHOSE for them NOT to be displayed on the map.


----------



## mmmmmm127 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

you are correct. But is it not the case that the commercial entities must "subscribe" before they reach the POI list?


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Your post and your pic shows what I've always wanted to know: That when I return to Europe I'll be able to buy the European CDs and simply insert them in the US spec Treg to be able to navigate in Europe...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I imagined that it would be possible, but YOU have demonstrated it!!!!!!!! (as always, thanks for investigating so much and sharing your discoverings with all of us!! and for explaining the "TMC" issue)

Did you notice some difference in the menus, etc, being the manufacturer TELEATLAS instead of NAVTEK?
Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (mmmmmm127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmmm127* »_you are correct. But is it not the case that the commercial entities must "subscribe" before they reach the POI list?

I don't think that is the case. Afterall, we are paying NAVTEQ for the data to be there. If it is not there, then we as the consumers will contact NAVTEQ using their Driver's Feedback webpage and tell them the info is not correct. I've never heard that NAVTEQ makes anyone pay to be listed in the data. And why only resturants? There are lots of other businesses on the CDs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_Did you notice some difference in the menus, etc, being the manufacturer TELEATLAS instead of NAVTEK?
Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!

I didn't get a chance to explore the menus. I think there are some differences though as I've seen them on other forums. 
This morning I left the German CD in the nav and started driving. It took much longer than normal for the nav to correct it's dead reckoning position. I guess it probably needs a full 3D fix to make a major correction like finding itself in the USA when just a few minutes ago it was in Europe. When it did finally correct the position, I got only a blank light blue screen showing I was off the map. 
Once I put in the Northeast CD, it loaded new software to the flash memory and put me on the road I was travelling on. When I stopped at an interesction, I noticed that I was shown a bit further back that I should really be. I need to recalibrate the nav system again to correct for this small error.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I need to recalibrate the nav system again to correct for this small error.

I don't have here the owner's manual, but I guess that "recalibrating" the navi cannot be performed by a normal user... isn't it? 
In my handheld Garmin E-trex Legend it can be done, by telling the system approximately where one is at this moment, to "help" it to get the new position, but I haven't seen this feature in the Touareg...








I ask 'cos maybe I'll have to do it when my Treg travels to Europe in some years, and would like to know how should I do when I insert the Europe CDs.
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (12johnny)*

You can do your own calibration. 
First, you have to drive to a known intersection on the map, parking as close to the corner as possible. The best is a T intersection so you are not confused as to which road you are on at the junction.
Zoom the map in to 0.05 mile zoom.
Press the NAVI button.
Press the SETUP softkey on the right side of the display.
Press the POS. ON MAP softkey on the left side of the display.
Confirm that you are still zoomed in on the 0.05 mile level.
Using the softkeys on the left side of the display, rotate the cursor to the correct direction you are parked.
Using the softkeys on the right side of the display, move the cursor to the correct location you are parked.
Press OK.
You have now calibrated your position and direction of travel on the map. Hopefully you will have better accuracy with the nav system.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*
















The Treg navi is more similar to a full-optioned handheld unit than I thought... 
Perhaps calibrating the navi it will show me more precisely where I am, given that when I'm driving I always have to imagine that I am "some steps behind" my position in the map and in some cases I have missed an intersection 'cos I thought that I had to turn in the next one...








Next time that I take the car (and I have some extra minutes...) I'll try it and will see if it improves.
BTW.- Did you read this procedure in our owner's manual or somewhere else? 
I don't have the manual with me right now but I have to read it again, now that I know more about the Treg I'll understand better some of the things that were not very clear the first days when I read it.
Thanks again for your advices!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_ BTW.- Did you read this procedure in our owner's manual or somewhere else? 


This is in my private owner's manual.


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Since we have a few people in the DC area reading and responding to this post I thought I'd check in with people currently in the DC Area (like 12johnny and jmferra) to see if you've ever seen the 'No Route' message when using navigation to a destination when traveling on I-66 or the Rock Creek Parkway?
I've posted a couple of questions about this before but I'm always looking for more feedback:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1253933
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1274749
Peace,
Rob


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (robkatz)*

It may be the way you programmed it to use No HOV lanes or divided highway etc...
Cy


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (robkatz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robkatz* »_Since we have a few people in the DC area reading and responding to this post I thought I'd check in with people currently in the DC Area (like 12johnny and jmferra) to see if you've ever seen the 'No Route' message when using navigation to a destination when traveling on I-66 or the Rock Creek Parkway?

I WAS WONDERING THE SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I came to the States only three months ago and I rely A LOT in the Navi of the Treg, and in at least THREE occasions I've noticed it:
* One was coming from Dulles Airport.
* Other one near Georgetown, I don't remember the place, as I missed a instruction from the Navi and I came to an area like a forest, with the "No Route" message.
At first I thought that this area could be in another map, but I was not far away from D.C. and what I did was to drive to where I was supposed to and in some minutes it placed me in route again with the normal guiding instructions...
* Another one, but I don't remember where it was... I cannot tell you if it was in I-66 or Rock Creek Parkway, as I'm not aware of the name of the roads. What I do is to program a destination to the places I wanna go and simply follow the navi's instructions... perhaps in the future, when it happens again, I'll tell you were it fails.
When it happened I didn't like it at all... and I thought that it was the navi, that had some problem. I was gonna tell the dealer about this issue, but now I know that it may not be the navi but the cartography... it's very interesting to read your other threads, at least to know that I'm not crazy...














, but it happens to other Vortexers as well...
I'll inform you if I find out more, ok?
Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Nav CD availability*

Navteq says the Touareg navigation update CD's will be available in September.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Nav CD availability (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_Navteq says the Touareg navigation update CD's will be available in September.









We've heard that before.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Nav CD availability (CaptainT-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainT-reg* »_Navteq says the Touareg navigation update CD's will be available in September.









Wonder what they will say in 4 more weeks??


----------



## kofi (Aug 4, 2004)

how do i change the time on the touareg nav


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (kofi)*

ALL THE DC PEOPLE
It says no route when you enter these roads because at specific times during the day they turn in HOV lanes. I think its VW's way of protecting themsevles from customers that blame VW when they get a ticket for driving alone when the roads are HOV.
It just avoids the "sometimes HOV" roads all together. Try plotting a route that you take 66 on usually, it will avoid it until you get deep into virginia where 66 doesn't have the HOV rule.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (kofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kofi* »_how do i change the time on the touareg nav

Change the time on the car's MFI. The nav reads the car's computer.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

Thanks for the investigation and for sharing!!!!!! I didn't know what could it be, as you know that I'm not very used to driving in this area and I didn't connect the "no route" message with HOV lanes. Now at least I know that the navi works ok. Or not?
I say that 'cos three weeks ago I entered a destination and in the meantime I was driving it "got frozen" and it didn't react to touching the controls. I had to stop, turn off the engine and re-start again and it began to breath again...
Have you experienced something like that? Is the first time that it happens in more than 130 days using it EVERY day.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_You can do your own calibration. 
First, you have to drive to a known intersection on the map, parking as close to the corner as possible. The best is a T intersection so you are not confused as to which road you are on at the junction.
Zoom the map in to 0.05 mile zoom.
Press the NAVI button.
Press the SETUP softkey on the right side of the display.
Press the POS. ON MAP softkey on the left side of the display.
Confirm that you are still zoomed in on the 0.05 mile level.
Using the softkeys on the left side of the display, rotate the cursor to the correct direction you are parked.
Using the softkeys on the right side of the display, move the cursor to the correct location you are parked.
Press OK.
You have now calibrated your position and direction of travel on the map. Hopefully you will have better accuracy with the nav system.
This is in my private owner's manual. 

Yesterday I calibrated the Navi and now IT IS MORE ACCURATE. I followed your step by step instructions and it worked perfect!!
But I have read my owner's manual and those instructions (as I thought) don't appear...








Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (12johnny)*

Perhaps I should add this thread to the FAQ due to the instructions.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I think it would be a great idea, as at least in my owner's manual it doesn't appear.








What I can assure is that, following your detailed instructions, the navi "knows" better where it is, being easier to follow its oral instructions.
Before calibrating it, when navigating to a destination in some cases I doubted, more in areas with many intersections. Now I notice how it "feels" that I turn in a corner, for instance, and places the vehicle in the screen accordingly, and it is extremely helpful in urban driving.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## virtualbruno (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Jonesing for my nav update.... (SUVW)*

I am currently in Canada - not much better. I find myself driving "off the map" most of the time anywhere up north. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*

Johnny12, I'm sure its just a software bug or something. Mine has done that a couple of times since I've owned it. It don't think its anything big. 
If you need anymore help, I'm in Georgetown. What dealer do you use?


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (Juaser)*

Hi Juaser! I bought the car in Alexandria VW (Alexandria) and I intend to service the car there, as it is very close to my home.
My Navi got frozen only one time, really not to bother about it, but what I've noticed is that in three or four occasions:
* Just after programming a destination, instead of appearing the navigation screen in the MFI, it appears the main screen, with the big clock.
* When navigating to a destination, if the "Speed exceeded" screen appears (I have it activated), instead of returning to the navi screen, it appears again the main screen, with the big clock.
It is not important, but I had in mind telling the dealer about it when I go there for service.
Thank you for your offering, if I need your help I'll contact you!!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_
I say that 'cos three weeks ago I entered a destination and in the meantime I was driving it "got frozen" and it didn't react to touching the controls. I had to stop, turn off the engine and re-start again and it began to breath again...
Have you experienced something like that? Is the first time that it happens in more than 130 days using it EVERY day.
Thanks!!!!!

12johnny,
The Nav Software Update CD (not to be confused with the Nav data cds) was supposed to fix the random freeze and to correct some of the icons displaying the wrong color in the night mode. You might want to look into using it. 
Just remember it takes 45 minutes to do the update and that the update is really fussy about how you burn the cd. Thankfully, if it does not like your first burn, it just stops halfway thru and tells you to insert the correct disk. Mine did this to me!
I had to go to burn a second copy. I used a different brand of disc and used a different program to do the second burn. I put it in the Nav and then the "bios" update finished just fine.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (treg4574)*

Just a thought, the alpine dvd based nav player/receivers are selling on eBay for 400 with the remote. You could blitz the video from it, and run the nav without touchscreen on the tregs screen...you would be able to run both and retain the functionality of the the oem radio and whatnot.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (treg4574)*

I have to go today to the dealer to solve the "defective wheel on board" message and will ask him about the Nav Software Update CD and I'll let you know what happens...
45 minutes... lots of time! But if it works it is worth it.
Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## RamshakleZ (Mar 15, 2004)

Is the Nav update CD (not the maps... but the SOFTWARE update) free? I can't find a post anywhere that shows where to get it.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_Today I noticed that the baseball stadium appears on the map but the basketball arena does not.


Well, then, perhaps the software is programmed in Michigan. Does the football stadium show up?


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (RamshakleZ)*

I don't know about the SOFTWARE update too...








I mentioned it at the dealer and they looked at me like that:







At least the one I talked to said that he didn't know about it and that they didn't find anything bad in the system... perhaps some Vortexer can tell us about the software update?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (12johnny)*

This is the only nav software update that I know of. The thread is in the FAQ also.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Oops... I forgot this thread...







I began reading it when you started it but I forgot it... My cursor is white at night so I guess I have the new software update. The FAQ is really helpful and I need to have a look at it from time to time...








Thanks anyway!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Well, then, perhaps the software is programmed in Michigan. Does the football stadium show up?

Yes, the stadium shows up. But the symbol it shows is for a religious shrine.








Still no restaurants though. i guess I dreamed that part.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_
Yes, the stadium shows up. But the symbol it shows is for a religious shrine.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## OHSig (Aug 21, 2007)

*VW Technicians?!?!*

VW Techs must seriously get their certifications out of a freaking cereal box. I had this is exact problem ('04 Treg) and they had me bring it in. After 3 hours of waiting around, they annouced it was fixed - yet 30 secs in my car I could see that my Treg thought it was in Colorado Springs yet I and the rest of the material world knew we were in Denver.







The service guy explained that I would need to bring it back another day and likely have the nav unit replaced (under my extended warranty).







I don't live all that close to the dealer so I have been putting off for quite some time. Then it dawned on me to check out the FAQ here first.....low and behold....it was a VERY easy fix. Unreal - VW Stealership suggestion "Replace the entire nav unit" - VWVortex TReg FAQ - "take a min or two and follow Spockcat's personal manual".
Thanks Spockcat!









_Modified by OHSig at 10:19 AM 8-21-2007_


_Modified by OHSig at 10:20 AM 8-21-2007_


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: VW Technicians?!?! (OHSig)*

Does anything being discussed here apply to the newer units with DVD nav? I know in the past they acually used CD's but I can't tell if people are just calling the DVD disk a CD. 
Does my DVD read CD's for update purposes?
Does Spocats's calibration procedure apply to my 06 with Navi?
Thanks,
Glenn.


----------

